# Abbreviations FAQ?



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

I keep finding abbreviations I don't understand' e.g. LSOL and PID.

Would it be worthwhile having a FAQ for new members like myself explaining them?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

lighter side of life, its a place to sign up to for lighter coffee on a monthly basis

Pid proportionate Integral-Derivative it is a device for adjusting the temp of your water


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I might be misremembering, but didn't we have an abbreviations thread years ago? I suspect it was not made a 'sticky' because it descended into humour rather than remaining a resource. I think most of us just had to find out on an ad hoc basis, but it wouldn't be a bad idea.

PS what's FAQ?! Only joking!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

If all else fails, then RTFM (Google will explain, lol)


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

It might be better as a separate sub forum with a post per term - then you could search thread titles for whatever you want. I think this would make it cleaner (and therefore more useful) because if everything is in a single thread then entries can get polluted with other terms and the search won't necessarily show the definition first. Also some abbreviations might not show up in a general thread search e.g. SO = single origin.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

there is not enough abbreviations in my view, to start a sub forum. just ask, it is easier


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> there is not enough abbreviations in my view, to start a sub forum. Just ask, it is easier


+1, whs, hth

;-)


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

http://www.urbandictionary.com knows a lot of the answers


----------

